# Would like to create my own TiVo folders



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

My TiVo isn't connected to a PC, which might negatively affect this desire... 

I want to have super-folders. For example:

#1: watch any time;

#2: save to watch with husband;

#3: shows for my husband that I don't like but he may watch or delete at will;

#4: save to watch with a specific visitor.

#1, 2, and 4 would be delightful but are no big deal--but #3 would be REALLY useful.


----------

